# Do You Feel Like Your Partner is Inconsiderate of You or Your Opinion?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Feeling unequal in your relationship can cause significant problems for the relationship. Below are common cycles couples experience around this as well as tips for breaking out of these cycles. Because every couple is different, it’s important to read through each cycle. You might find that more than one applies to you or your partner’s behavior.

*Cycle 1: MY TIME ISN’T VALUED*

Living with a partner (and possibly kids, too) requires being considerate of each other’s time and deadlines. However, if your partner isn’t an equal member of the team, it can feel overwhelming.
*
Cycle 2: MY OPINION ISN’T HEARD*

Sometimes, one partner thinks he/she knows what is best for the relationship, or believe their experience trumps another partner’s ideas or suggestions. This unbalance likely leaves you very frustrated over time.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

